# Blue Ridge Village (4/8-4/15 4 BDRM LO), $325



## cory30 (Feb 23, 2016)

Blue Ridge Village (4/8-4/15 4 BDRM LO), $325

Seven night rental at beautiful Blue Ridge Village in Banner Elk located in the mountains of Western North Carolina. 4 bdrm, 4 bath unit. Sunday check in located in Phase II. Just $325 for the entire week.

A perfect place to get away from the everyday grind, Blue Ridge Village is set in the woods of Banner Elk where you can unwind, relax and breathe in the clean mountain air. Whether you are a hiker, skier, sightseer or shopper, you will have plenty to do around the resort. The scenic backdrop of the Pisgah National Forest is a playground for nature lovers of all types.

Please PM if interested.


----------



## cory30 (Feb 25, 2016)

Still available


----------



## cory30 (Feb 29, 2016)

Still available


----------



## cory30 (Mar 3, 2016)

Still available.


----------



## cory30 (Mar 5, 2016)

Still available


----------



## cory30 (Mar 9, 2016)

Still available


----------



## cory30 (Mar 14, 2016)

Still available - make offer.


----------



## cory30 (Mar 18, 2016)

*Blue Ridge Village (4/8-4/15 4 BDRM LO), $200*

Blue Ridge Village (4/8-4/15 4 BDRM LO), $200

Seven night rental at beautiful Blue Ridge Village in Banner Elk located in the mountains of Western North Carolina. 4 bdrm, 4 bath unit. Sunday check in located in Phase II. Just $200 for the entire week.

A perfect place to get away from the everyday grind, Blue Ridge Village is set in the woods of Banner Elk where you can unwind, relax and breathe in the clean mountain air. Whether you are a hiker, skier, sightseer or shopper, you will have plenty to do around the resort. The scenic backdrop of the Pisgah National Forest is a playground for nature lovers of all types.

Please PM if interested.


----------

